# good paint gelding names



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a sorral and white paint gelding.Hes about 16.2 hands,a very big boy,Im looking for good names.any ideas


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
I'm assuming this horse is the horse in your avatar?

John came to my mind when I first looked at him. 

Some others:
Mack
Dusty
Ranger
Handsome (yes, I have met a horse named handsome.And yes, he was handsome ;-) )
Dash
Cowboy
Mick (or Micky)
Cruize
Brutus
Guy

Well...thats all I could come up with. Your horse is really pretty.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ace
Goose (I actually know a sorrel & white paint gelding named after the "Topgun" wingman)
Shiloh
Teacher (another sorrel paint I knew)
Stetson


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ I like Stetson!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Comanchy
rain cloud (you could call him cloud for short.)
Paint me a sorrel (tee hee)
Dozer
mac truck
hmmm thats all I got for now.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

dpends on whether you want a show name or a stable name for him.
Tell us a bit ore about his personality?


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

im looking for a stable name.he is very laid back and friendly.as soon as you walk out and he sees you he will nicker and come running to the gate to meet you.


----------



## IHeartTommy (Dec 10, 2010)

flytobecat said:


> Ace
> Goose (I actually know a sorrel & white paint gelding named after the "Topgun" wingman)
> Shiloh
> Teacher (another sorrel paint I knew)
> Stetson


 
I knew a horse named Ace and his show name was "Ace is the Place" haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i know a stallion named rebel....he's a paint.


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

yall have given some great ideas.so far im between rebel and samson


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

he looks like a rebel to me.

Samson sounds like a nerdy name for a horse or an obese cat name.


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

everytime i look at him jasper comes to mind.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Name him Jasper 

I have a cat named Jasper...I like that name


----------

